# veins



## moeinahmadi (Jul 22, 2007)

hello i was jus wondering if you can tell how to get vein up my bicep


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

get lean...

simple as that.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

i've noticed mine has started to come out when i work my bicep, it made me so happy is came in the gym


----------



## Adampski (Feb 5, 2007)

i was told low-fat diet does it?

i would assume running would help it because its burning fat and working your arms?

im no pro dont take my word for it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

If you get a piece of elastic and tie it really tight round your arm then the veins will come up...

It hurts after a few minutes though.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> If you get a piece of elastic and tie it really tight round your arm then the veins will come up...
> 
> It hurts after a few minutes though.


LMFAO!  Rob!!!

What Robsta was going to say was being lean is the only way to see veins. Diet & cardio.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> LMFAO!  Rob!!!
> 
> What Robsta was going to say was being lean is the only way to see veins. Diet & cardio.


or wearing your sleeve mounted ipod too tight.....

I tried having my mp3 player on my arm at the gym once... it kept getting in the way so didn't bother with it again.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

get ripped.


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

andye said:


> get ripped.


Agreed, get ripped.

I have also heard that doing high reps (around 25) builds capilaries as the 'veins' you describe are actually 'arteries' to be specific. An artery pumps the blood away from the heart at high pressure and returns via veins at low pressure.


----------



## ALake (Feb 13, 2007)

I got veins but my bicep ant that big, only looks good with big biceps imo.


----------



## NB89 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liam said:


> i've noticed mine has started to come out when i work my bicep, it made me so happy is came in the gym


you were that happy you came in the gym...fcuking hell!!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

The Rave said:


> Agreed, get ripped.
> 
> I have also heard that doing high reps (around 25) builds capilaries as the 'veins' you describe are actually 'arteries' to be specific. An artery pumps the blood away from the heart at high pressure and returns via veins at low pressure.


You winding him up with the veins and arteris thing? lol


----------



## merseyloyalist (Aug 6, 2007)

I have heard that high doses of niacin increase vascularity.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The Rave said:


> I have also heard that doing high reps (around 25) builds capilaries


Where did you hear this?! Why would doing 25 repetitions of an exercise 'build' a capillary?

I dont know whether you mean build more or build up in size?

If you mean build up size, i dont think thats possible as capillaries are the thinnest of blood carriers in the body (around 1 cell thick) they're this thin to allow for vaso-dilation and oxygen diffusion (not 100% sure on the second, ill double check that tomorrow). So by them building up and getting thicker they would become pointless!

If you meant build more of them, i dont see how thats possible? May be though, but again, dont see why 25reps would make it effective or ineffective?


----------



## The Rave (Jun 1, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Where did you hear this?! Why would doing 25 repetitions of an exercise 'build' a capillary?
> 
> I dont know whether you mean build more or build up in size?
> 
> ...


Its just what a fitness instructor told me a few years ago. It makes sense though really - the more reps you do, the better the blood supply will have to be to delivery oxygen to the muscle.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

The Rave said:


> Its just what a fitness instructor told me a few years ago. It makes sense though really - the more reps you do, the better the blood supply will have to be to delivery oxygen to the muscle.


Sorry to generalise but like too many fitness instructors he didn't know that the hell he was talking about. I love the little gems of idiocy you hear some instructors telling new members.

Capillaries are the microscopic blood vessels that supply the tissues (in this case muscles) with oxygenated blood. As stated above they are microscopic. They can proliferate in an effort to provide a greater blood supply to the muscle but this is generally an aerobic training adaptation.

Doing higher reps might cause them to increase in density. But capillaries have nothing to do with looking vascular- as you can't see them in the first place.

Veins are different from capillaires which in turn are very different from arteries. The latter you will never (hopefully) see as we have evolved with them deep within the body in order to protect them as they carry oxygenated blood under high pressure from the heart. Veins as we all know are those vessels underneath the skin. They appear blue as carotene and melanin in the dermis filter out some pigment so we don't see the real deep red almost purple colour of de oxygenated blood.

So to answer the lads question. big veins= low bf and big muscles lol. Easy.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Where did you hear this?! Why would doing 25 repetitions of an exercise 'build' a capillary?
> 
> I dont know whether you mean build more or build up in size?
> 
> ...


you're right mate. they're so thin and narrow to allow them to come in intimate contact with each single individual cell in the body and also to allow gases to diffuse easily across their walls. Hence the walls are one cell thick.Though it's not actually the capillaries themselves that dilate. At the start of the capillary network are pre capillary sphincters that dilate and constrict to control blood flow to parts of the body.


----------



## andye (Jan 30, 2006)

i always struggled to get the vien down my bi cep. and its just starting to come out now alone with a **** load of other veins running around my delts and fore arms. my mate who has a lot more bodyfat than me has a clear vein running down his bi cep, basically cos its massive and will show thoruhg the skin anyway.

anyway... how did i get vascular???? good diet, hard training and 90 mins cardio a day. and im still going


----------

